
Interactive Tutorial of the Sequent Calculus - joeyespo
http://logitext.ezyang.scripts.mit.edu/logitext.fcgi/tutorial
======
johnbender
I was working through this quite quickly until I got hung up on meta-
implication. I'll have to come back to it later :(

